# No MRV on HR10-250?



## WhyMe (Jul 12, 2005)

Just zipper this but I have no MRV  Does it not work on the model?


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

No, it does not.

tk


----------



## pdawg17 (Mar 1, 2003)

So no TivoServer?


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

Tivoserver only servers to MRV clients. It won't work with an HR10-250.

tk


----------



## Tonedeaf (Sep 24, 2004)

Interesting, so why hack the HR10? Glad I found out about that before I went out and got one before DirecTV goes to leased equipment next week.


----------



## rpdre1 (Feb 20, 2005)

Tonedeaf said:


> Interesting, so why hack the HR10? Glad I found out about that before I went out and got one before DirecTV goes to leased equipment next week.


you still get FTP/bash, and you can run Mfs_Ftp on the HR10.

with Mfs_Ftp you can fxp recordings between tivos


----------



## pdawg17 (Mar 1, 2003)

Tonedeaf said:


> Interesting, so why hack the HR10? Glad I found out about that before I went out and got one before DirecTV goes to leased equipment next week.


I did it because I can  That's all the motivation I need


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

mfs_ftp, tivoweb, tytool, there are a lot of things that people do with their HR10-250s that isn't MRV.

tk


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

pendragn said:


> mfs_ftp, tivoweb, tytool, there are a lot of things that people do with their HR10-250s that isn't MRV.
> 
> tk


Ok, i just bought a second HR10-250. Can I assume that these other things might allow one to watch something on one machine that was recorded on the other?


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

Lee L said:


> Ok, i just bought a second HR10-250. Can I assume that these other things might allow one to watch something on one machine that was recorded on the other?


Yes. We can't discuss it here, but there are ways to do exactly what you're asking about.

Talking about extraction here is forbidden.

tk


----------



## ajg (Mar 8, 2006)

Can anyone help me with my dtv hr10 250 and vonage?


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

ajg said:


> Can anyone help me with my dtv hr10 250 and vonage?


And this has what to do with no MRV on a HR10-250?????


----------



## frankiegorams (Mar 3, 2006)

So what are the major advantages of doing any kinds of mods besides extraction(bad word, I know).


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

ttodd1 said:


> And this has what to do with no MRV on a HR10-250?????


well there's no mrv on vonage either.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Gunnyman said:


> well there's no mrv on vonage either.


OK good point.....


----------

